# Hansestadt Hamburg and some others Hanseatic cities



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

Finally, I decided to start this topic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

About photos? :dunno:


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburger Altstadt. Cremon.
"...The Cremon in Hamburg's Old Town is part of the city's history as well as the street that gives its name to Cremon Island. In the past it was home to warehouses and residential buildings on the canal front and the street front, so that trade goods could be transported both by water and land..."

soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Altstadt. Reimerstwiete

"...The smaller, restored half-timbered warehouses of Reimers-Twiete No. 17 to 21 from the second half of the 18th century stand in a street whose form is characteristic of many old residential quarters: they connect two main streets of the "Cremon" island, which has been inhabited since the 13th century. The street, which is closed to cars, houses numerous residential buildings, mostly made of red brick, but also numerous high half-timbered houses, which bring Hamburg's past to life..."

soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Altstadt. Deichstraße_


_"...The houses on Deichstraße date from the early 18th century and are located directly on Nikolaifleet..."_











































































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Haus der Seefahrt
Hammonia
soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburger Altstadt. Grimm._

_St. Katharinen_










_Katharinenquartier_














































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Altstadt. Zippelhaus_















































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Altstadt. Große Reichenstraße_
















































_soren5en_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and well done  :cheers:


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

*Thanks a lot!*


_Bremer Altstadt. 

__St.Petri Dom_





































_Domsheide_



















_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Am Dom. Turmbläserbrunnen _




























_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Bremen. __Böttcherstraße_

_"...since its completion in 1931, Böttcherstrasse, a “city within the city”, has mesmerised thousands of visitors each year with its elaborate architecture and its wide variety of offerings..." _





































































































_soren5en_


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great architecture shots. :cheers:


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

*Thank you* 


_Hamburg. Niederhafen_
































































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Rotherbaum. The Fontenay_























































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg. Außenalster_














































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburger Altstadt._

_Hauptkirche St. Nikolai_










_Trostbrücke_




























_Zollenbrücke_



















_Domstraße_










_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Gdańsk - Stare Miasto._

_Św. Katarzyny_










_Ratusz Staromiejski_



















_Dom Cechu Młynarzy_



















_Dom Kaznodziejów_










_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Neustadt_

_Baumwall_






























_Herrengrabenfleet_



















_Am Baumwall_





































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Gdańsk - Główne Miasto._

_Żuraw_



















_Ulica Szeroka_





































_Św. Jana_










_Ulica Świętojańska_



















_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburger Altstadt. _

_Deichtor - Center_




























_Kontorhausviertel. Meßberghof / Das Ballinhaus_





































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Kontorhausviertel_









































































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Kontorhausviertel._

_Sprinkenhof_




























_Altstädter Hof_














































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Kontorhausviertel.

Chilehaus_















































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Lübecker Altstadt._

_Dom zu Lübeck_



















_Hartengrube_



















_An der Obertrave_




























_soren5en_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - St. Pauli._









































































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Neustadt. Holstenwall._























































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Neustadt._

_"...the old Hamburg town houses of the Peterstraße / Neanderstraße / Hütten housing area have been reconstructed with great attention to detail and are well worth a visit..."_

































































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Neustadt. Justizforum_ 



















_Bremen - Hamburg - Lübeck_





































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Neustadt.

Laeiszhalle_




























_Emporio_




























_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg Altona - Altstadt. Fischereihafen. Dockland_
































































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburger Hafen_























































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Gdańsk

Ołowianka _



















_Szafarnia_














































_soren5en_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

a delight for architecture lovers  Great photos! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful architecture! wonderful photos as well.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots of beautiful cities.


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

.........


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - HafenCity_

_Sandtorkai_


















































































_Kehrwiederspitze. Hafenpolizeiwache_



















_Kehrwieder_



















_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Szczecin. Gmach Urzędu Wojewódzkiego _



































































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Bremer Altstadt. Altes Gerichtsgebäude_







































https://i.imgur.com/lLrxDkG.jpg[/img[I][/I]]

[img]https://i.imgur.com/tfY0civ.jpg





































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Bremen - Alte Neustadt. Teerhof_

_Herrlichkeit_






























_Weserburg_










_Teerhof_






































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Altonaer Fischmarkt _





















_ Elbstrand Övelgönne_



















_Museumshafen Oevelgönne_














































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Övelgönne_




























































































































































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Neustadt. Jungfernstieg_


































































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Kleine Alster / Alsterarkaden_







































_Rathausmarkt_










_Poststraße_



















_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - HafenCity_

_Cinnamon Tower_






























_Am Dalmannkai_










_Großer Grasbrook_





































_soren5en_


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great updates!


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - HafenCity. Dalmannkai_

























































_soren5en_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed  :cheers:


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburger Altstadt 

Ferdinandstraße_

_Heintzehof_












_Schiffahrtshaus_










_Haus Harmonie_



















_Alsterhaus_




























_Raboisen. Brügge Haus_










_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Altstadt

Neß_





















_Börsenbrücke_





































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - Eppendorf_

_U-Bahnhof Kellinghusenstraße_





















_Holthusenbad_





































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Bremer Altstadt. Am Dom_

_Altes Rathaus_






























_Neues Rathaus_



















_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Lübecker Rathaus_







































_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - HafenCity

Ericusspitze_












_Ericusgraben_



















_Ericuspromenade_










_Brooktorpromenade_




























_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hamburg - HafenCity_












_Dar-es-Salaam-Platz_










_Brooktorhafen_










_Störtebeker Ufer_










_Kaispeicher B_










_Koreastraße_



















_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Bremen_


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Great shots of some of my favorite Northern European cities, man. Especially Hamburg is just crazy... even the HafenCity seems to be coming along quite well. Can't wait to see more!


----------

